# liquid face wash recipe needed



## umeali (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello I am new in LS and planning to make a liquid face wash like liquid hand wash but with herbs .I need a perfect recipe and complete guidance   ,seniors  please help and guide newbies  ,thanks in advance .


----------



## amd (Sep 8, 2015)

www.humblebeeandme.com/make-basic-liquid-soap-easy-way
I haven't made liquid soap before but I have this tagged to try. Note that she doesn't always use preservatives so keep that in mind that you may need to research and add them to anything with water.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 8, 2015)

Calling people old won't get them to help you 

When you say "using herbs". What do you mean? Infusions or actual bits of herbs? For why?


----------



## umeali (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you Amd and gentleman for reply.Yes I will definitely   add any preservative to make shelf life .I am planning to add aloe vera and neem in my product .


----------



## Dahila (Sep 8, 2015)

Neem is not good on face, so is soap.  The ph is too high.  Face wash should be made with gentle surfacants


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 8, 2015)

Liquid soap is liquid soap, regardless of the body part(s) you use it on or what name you want to call it. The method of making this type of soap is the same. 

Do not put bits of herbs in liquid soap. They will settle to the bottom, the lye will probably discolor the bits to black "turds", and they will be a source of food for microbes. 

Dilute only with distilled water -- no aloe, no herb infusion -- just pure water. 

You can use an herb infusion and/or aloe as the water phase for making the soap paste -- that would be fine. 

The more botanicals (bug food) you put into the soap, the more important it is to use a preservative in the diluted product. I use liquid Germall Plus at 0.5% of the final diluted soap weight.


----------



## Susie (Sep 8, 2015)

^ What DeeAnna said!

Also, there is no "perfect" recipe.  What works for me may not work for you.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 8, 2015)

No-neutralization Liquid Soap Tutorials:
Irish Lass: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=428988 see posts 8 and 9
Susie: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49852


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 8, 2015)

To me the LS with glycerin and 60% OO in those threads is a lovely face and gentle hand soap.


----------



## umeali (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks every one for a sincere reply .:smile:


----------



## amd (Sep 15, 2015)

Dahila said:


> Neem is not good on face, so is soap. The ph is too high. Face wash should be made with gentle surfacants


 
Why do you think that neem is not good on face? All of my research says it is very good for skin. I have minimal use with neem powder, only using it in one mask recipe (about 6 applications) and as hair rinse for daughter's flaky scalp, and have found it improved skin condition.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 15, 2015)

I use neem to kill insects in my garden it is the only insecticide i use.   It stinks like hell , I would not use for face, I had add it to shampoo bar, but switched to syndet bar I make.  You can try  of course)


----------

